# Best lure or bait ?



## newfisher (Aug 5, 2005)

I going to a pond with some serious moss, weeds and cover. It's about three foot deep right now due to the lack of rain and most of the weeds are exposed from the bottom. I know there are large bass in here, I've seen them caught here in the past and had a nice one hooked the last time out but lost him in the weeds. What types of lures, baits, or tricks would you recommend?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

id try a texas rigged worm or lizzard... and if that didnt work id try a hornytoad... iv been seeing lots of those anymore...


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Rubber worms have been working for me in the deep weeds.

Cat Mazter


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Scum Frogs are always fun on moss. Hard to actually catch but fun to watch.


----------



## OhioAngler1 (Apr 5, 2005)

2 words... SCUM FROGS! Wackyworm aint playin'! Over moss, weeds, and lilly pads... Scum frogs are a godsend. I only partially dissagree with wackyworm somewhat... they're very easy to catch in a sense of.. if you do what your suppose to, and wait a second or 2 before setting the hook.. But what makes it hard is when a big bass jumps out of the water, anhialating your frog its hard to wait.. its like your arms jerk by themselves... lol but definitely give them a try... If you cant find a scum from... Try a bass rat.. Any kind of toppwater weedless with a hoola skirt... Also give long stemmed buzzbaits a try


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

I fish a small lake with a big moss and weed problem, I've been catching plenty of bass on a 4" purple Berkley worm on a 1/16th darter head jig with wire guard. Pretty much swimming it through what open areas I can see.


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

In thick vegetation I like to flip/cast jigs out, usually with some sort of plastic chunk or grub added on. I just hop it through the junk most of the time, but swimming jigs can be productive too.


----------

